# TREK 2300 - How is it worth?



## prideofphilly

I am trying to figure out how much I should offer an ebay seller for a 1997 Trek 2300:

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?ItemID=68976&Type=bike

Thanks in advance for the help!

SK


----------



## Peanya

It's got good components, and it's not too common of a frame. I'm thinking it'll fetch anywhere from $400 to close to $1000 depending on condition and size.


----------



## baker921

I have no specific knowledge of this frame but its construction is unusual. Only the 3 main tubes are cf and they are glued into "lugged" aluminium head tube and other joints. This system suffered from failures at the joints and was quickly abandonned as a method of construction. The bike would appeal to me as a bit of quirky bike history but if you are looking for a daily rider you might want to look for something more mainstream.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Unless this bike is an unusual size that you need, I'd keep looking.


----------



## graveldog

You should offer no more than $400. I had owned two Trek 2300- the first one was day glow yellow stays and day glow green forks in aluminim. The main triangles were CF. It came with Ultegra also called Shimano 600. I loved the bike - originally it came with index SIS shifting when I got it. After two seasons I boaught another one to get STI shifting. That one came in grey and still the main triangle was CF. I loved the bike never had any problems - as I ride hard on my bikes and push it on sprints and uphills. Also I recall Mike Pigg top triathlete endorsed the Trek 2300 - it had good write ups in the magazines.
Later on I noticed that TREK still offered 2300 but reversed the CF to the forks and stays - the main triangle then was made out of Aluminum. 
I had since moved onto the Trek 5200 loved it and now I have a Trek Madone 5.2 2008 model.


----------

